

Steve Pavlina releases 1000+ personal development articles into public domain - ximeng
http://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/2010/12/releasing-my-copyrights/

======
zavulon
I was one of his early readers, and used to love his stuff on productivity and
personal development. I even tolerated his articles about astral world,
lightworkers, law of attraction, etc. But when he posted a glowing "review" of
a scam like Site Build-it, complete with an affiliate link, I've decided I've
had enough and hit "Unsubscribe".

Lesson to be learned: never trust someone who became successful by telling
others how to become successful.

~~~
galdosd
I learned a different lesson, which is that you can win big by being willing
to get your hands dirty. After all, Steve Pavlina's site is like a burlap bag
filled with a mixture of turds and diamonds. I'd get over my disgust for fecal
matter pretty fast if I found such an object.

(For example, his advice regarding waking up to an alarm was invaluable to
me.)

You don't have to trust somebody to learn from them.

~~~
JeffJenkins
I found the key with his waking up early system was that you only fix your
waking time, and you stay up (ideally doing something without stimulation
close to when you need to sleep) until you're ready to fall asleep within 5
minutes.

I got extra waking time because my body was regulating how much I slept. If I
stayed up too late I'd get tired earlier the next day, but in general I
dropped my sleeping hours by about 1.

------
MikeCapone
I liked a lot of Steve's early stuff, but when he went all esoteric and
pseudo-scientific (referencing his wife's "intuitive readings" and psychic
stuff, etc) he totally lost me.

Maybe I'll have to re-read some of his early stuff someday...

~~~
patio11
I was turned off by the self-help guruism but he has one article
(theoretically about shareware, but widely applicable) which was
extraordinarily helpful to me several years ago. One particular insight, that
improvements are multiplicatively effective, essentially transformed the way I
do business.

Sadly it has fallen off the Internets, but Google still has a cache.

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:YKYYOPx...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:YKYYOPxPtuEJ:www.gamedev.net/reference/business/features/shareprof/+steve+pavlina+shareware+professionals&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk)

~~~
dchest
Here are his early awesome articles about shareware/indie game development:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20030207132433/www.dexterity.com/...](http://web.archive.org/web/20030207132433/www.dexterity.com/articles/)

------
raphaelb
I was really overjoyed when I found out about this and actually started a site
based around it. I'd been listening to positive / educational audio every
morning on a walk / run and found it to have massive improvements in my
productivity and happiness.

I also read a lot of Steve's stuff so I wanted to be able to listen to his
stuff while on my morning walk and while doing errands but he only had a few
podcasts.

Thus, (shameless plug) www.empoweraudio.com was born. I got some top audio
talent to partner with me to do audio versions of Steve's content - if anyone
is interested.

------
alfredp
Pretty shameless, but not a plug (as HN is clearly not the target market).
Here's something I did the day after he public domained his articles:
<http://alfredpang.com/steve-pavlina-blog-collection/>

~~~
zackattack
how many have you sold?

~~~
alfredp
I have sold 6 so far. I don't have any tracking but I believe they all came
from my postings in Steve Pavlina's forums.

Somebody else did an iPhone app - which I am guessing is doing way better:
[http://www.stevepavlina.com/forums/technology-technical-
skil...](http://www.stevepavlina.com/forums/technology-technical-
skills/57043-steve-pavlina-iphone-app.html)

------
amadiver
It's really sad, but all I can think of is how it will be adorned with ads and
become spamcontent. Hopefully it doesn't make 'BigResource' "even bigger."

------
patrickk
Thanks for posting this. Hadn't come across Mr. Pavlina before but just from a
quick scan it seems there's some real nuggets in there.

------
stretchwithme
I wonder if the pavstevelina.com domain is available

------
scottkrager
Great way to build some links!

~~~
mthoms
He must have missed how that all worked out for Stack Overflow.

~~~
lelele
Care to explain? What happened to Stack Overflow? I've not found any
reference. Thanks.

~~~
mthoms
Try the article and comments here:
<http://apps.ycombinator.com/item?id=2062855>

